# Quality of Healthcare in Lisbon/Cascais??



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Portugal Forum-ees!

We may be moving to Portugal, to Lisbon, in January, and as we have 2 young children we are curious about the quality of healthcare. We have read that it's "not as bad as it used to be", but I'm not sure what that might entirely mean now! 

We're coming from Italy where we find the quality of healthcare pretty good. Also, there are always private hospitals if you want to choose that route. Specialist care is good and children all see a paediatrician until they are 12-14 years old. For my yearly regular checks the doctors are incredibly thorough, as well.

We're not expecting US style hospitals but a knowledge that the care is thorough and comparable to Spain or Italy would be comforting!

So, could anyone give me an idea of healthcare quality in Lisbon maybe in comparison to the UK, Spain or Italy as we have lived in those countries.

Hugely grateful!
xxx


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

If you go the private route, which may be expensive unless you have insurance, then there are hospitals as good or better then US, and very good doctors.

Unfortunately I dont think the same applies if you choose the National Health Service which is very cheap for those enrolled in the social security scheme or EU nationals with residency. 

The quality of the NHS varies a lot with the region, and I have to say that in the Lisbon area is probably the worst area. Cascais NHS hospital has a bad reputation (overcrowded) also. Family doctors aren´t automatically available in the health centers (where you go for a cold or blood pressure medicine etc) because there aren´t enough, and everybody is supposed to have one.

The problem is that most of the PT population lives around the big cities (Lisbon and Porto) and this puts a heavy pressure on these hospitals. 

Areas with less population often have excellent NHS hospitals and Health Centers so good that makes private insurance almost unnecessary.

In any case the quality of the doctors and diagnostic tests (these are mostly done in private facilities and paid by the NHS) is as good as anywhere else.


----------



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

paramonte said:


> If you go the private route, which may be expensive unless you have insurance, then there are hospitals as good or better then US, and very good doctors.
> 
> Unfortunately I dont think the same applies if you choose the National Health Service which is very cheap for those enrolled in the social security scheme or EU nationals with residency.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that great reply! 
I think to be on the safe side I'll look into private insurance. 
Thanks again - very informative and greatly appreciated!


----------

